

Getting Vertical -- What NVIDIA's Acquisition of Icera Means - ssp
http://jonpeddie.com/blogs/comments/getting-vertical-what-nvidias-acquisition-of-icera-means/

======
StavrosK
The correct spelling is "Icera", although the article might have you believe
it's spelt "Icrea" at some points.

